# How to be an All Star Driver!!



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

I'm sure that many of you are wondering how you can increase your ratings. You probably have sleepless nights wondering how can you provide a better experience for your riders. Well, here are some tips that are bound to help you become the All Star Driver that you've always wanted to be...

*Don't stop at water and mints* Sure water, candy and phone chargers are nice but don't stop there. Before each and every ride, ask your PAX if he or she would like to have a relaxing foot massage. Let the PAX decide if they want it hard or soft. Their 5 star comfort is your highest priority. If you really want to aim high, include a pedicure too. The nail polish is tax deductible!

*Keep a Tea or Cappuccino Machine handy* Sometimes PAX like to enjoy a hot cup of coffee or tea while they are traveling. Keeping these items on hand will not only satisfy your PAX's needs but it will also increase your chances of getting a 5 star rating. Make sure to ask your PAX how hot or warm that they would like their drinks to be as well

*Accessories, accessories, accessories* Keeping things like neck pillows and eye masks on hand can go a long way with PAX. Providing 5 star comfort during a passenger's ride will not only earn you stars but also badges (You know, those little stickers that don't mean [email protected]! and that resemble the star stickers that you used to get in 5th grade?). Your PAX will appreciate the comfort during their 1 mile long Pool ride that they requested.

*Remember to stretch *There are many benefits to stretching during your work day with Uber. One the biggest benefits of stretching is that it will be less painful for you as your PAX bends you over to take it up the rears. You don't want to make the experience any more painful than it already is

*Offer moving services* Aside from personally handling luggage, bags and groceries for PAX why not offer to help them move? Sometimes PAX have furniture that they need to haul or junk that they need to get rid of. Offer to take their recyclables to the dump for them for free if they are pressed for time. PAX will appreciate it!

*Be an organ donor *Sometimes PAX can be demanding but don't fret! Offer them an organ. A kidney or liver are great offers. Just make sure that you have the proper blood-type because you don't want to get a poor rating from your PAX.

*Pucker up* Sometimes PAX have bad days or moods. It's unfortunate when these little Unicorns are unsettled. Keep a few lipsticks handy in case that happens. Put on a lot, pucker up and give the PAX's ass a big ole fat kiss. Make sure that it's a little wet too because we want PAX to feel like they are the only people that matter in the world. Because as far as Uber is concerned, they are!

God bless and good night!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scrap uber and work for an " ALL STAR" company !

Lower Rates means more money.

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know, I just drive the damned van and keep my mouth shut and get plenty of stars. Was any of this other stuff in the Uber training video?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I can hear the announcement now, Starting at XL for team Uber with over a 94% five star rating from San Jose CA let's give it up for newbie all star UberSucker.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> I'm sure that many of you are wondering how you can increase your ratings. You probably have sleepless nights wondering how can you provide a better experience for your riders. Well, here are some tips that are bound to help you become the All Star Driver that you've always wanted to be...
> 
> *Don't stop at water and mints* Sure water, candy and phone chargers are nice but don't stop there. Before each and every ride, ask your PAX if he or she would like to have a relaxing foot massage. Let the PAX decide if they want it hard or soft. Their 5 star comfort is your highest priority. If you really want to aim high, include a pedicure too. The nail polish is tax deductible!
> 
> ...


Don't forget to offer them trips through the drive through, slurpees at 7 11 maybe dinner at a 5 star restaurant.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

A T said:


> Don't forget to offer them trips through the drive through, slurpees at 7 11 maybe dinner at a 5 star restaurant.


I've never had the privilege to take a PAX through drive thru yet. I would throw their ass out of my ****ing car for that though even crossing their mind...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> I've never had the privilege to take a PAX through drive thru yet. I would throw their ass out of my &%[email protected]!*ing car for that though even crossing their mind...


I did it once guy gave me a 10.00 tip as he was asking me if we could go through a Wendy's near his house. It was a decent trip on a 1.8 surge so I wasn't against it.

All in all I don't offer them anything if they ask to charge their phone I have no issues with that. Don't expect gum water mints and all that stuff.

Safe ride point a to point b. If they want to talk ill talk if they bury them selves in their phone or sleep in cool with that to.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

A T said:


> I did it once guy gave me a 10.00 tip as he was asking me if we could go through near his house. It was a decent trip on a 1.8 surge so I wasn't against it.


What is this thing that you speak of... tip?


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

UberSucker said:


> What is this thing that you speak of... tip?


Its kinda like a surge its rare but it can happen if the earth and moon align perfectly.


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

A T said:


> Its kinda like a surge its rare but it can happen if the earth and moon align perfectly.


LOLZ!!


----------



## Kendra Morandini (May 21, 2017)

UberSucker said:


> I'm sure that many of you are wondering how you can increase your ratings. You probably have sleepless nights wondering how can you provide a better experience for your riders. Well, here are some tips that are bound to help you become the All Star Driver that you've always wanted to be...
> 
> *Don't stop at water and mints* Sure water, candy and phone chargers are nice but don't stop there. Before each and every ride, ask your PAX if he or she would like to have a relaxing foot massage. Let the PAX decide if they want it hard or soft. Their 5 star comfort is your highest priority. If you really want to aim high, include a pedicure too. The nail polish is tax deductible!
> 
> ...


Aaaaahahahaha. Omg hys-ter-i-cal!!! I'm dyin over here. Seems you missed your calling as a writer! Ahhhh funny sh*t


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kendra Morandini said:


> Aaaaahahahaha. Omg hys-ter-i-cal!!! I'm dyin over here. Seems you missed your calling as a writer! Ahhhh funny sh*t


haha yeah the moving services was my favorite


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

epic!!! can we add, stay at my place for the night if needed??  PAX needs a good night's sleep for day ahead!!


----------



## JonnyBoston (Feb 4, 2017)

UberSucker said:


> I've never had the privilege to take a PAX through drive thru yet. I would throw their ass out of my &%[email protected]!*ing car for that though even crossing their mind...


I had someone who wanted to stop at dominos, order a pizza and wait for it.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

JonnyBoston said:


> I had someone who wanted to stop at dominos, order a pizza and wait for it.


That was my very first pax. Ordered pizza en route. Stopped and waited for pick-up. My patience got me a nice, crisp ten-spot which unfortunately led me to believe there'd actually be more tips in my future......which also led me to gross disappointment and demoralization.....


----------

